
Bing will be default search engine on RIM Blackberry devices - acrum
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2011/05/03/microsoft-and-rim-helping-people-make-better-decisions-with-bing-on-blackberry.aspx
======
tedsbardella
"Bing is about fast decisions, combining the topical graph with your social
graph - as well as the geospatial graph - to connect the real world and the
digital universe like never before." - MLKjr.

